# Πρόσκληση εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος για μετάφραση επιστημονικού υλικού από τον ΕΛΚΕ του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης



## gspiliop (Mar 20, 2013)

Ο Ειδικός Λογαριασμός Κονδυλίων Έρευνας του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης ανακοίνωσε πως προτίθεται να αναθέσει τη μετάφραση επιστημονικού κειμένου από Αγγλικά σε Ελληνικά και Ελληνικά σε Αγγλικά στο πλαίσιο του έργου "Εκπαίδευση των παιδιών Ρομά στις Περιφέρειες Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας, Δυτικής Μακεδονίας και Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας και Θράκης".

http://edokoita.blogspot.gr/2013/03/blog-post_4526.html

πηγή: http://edokoita.blogspot.gr/


----------



## rogne (Mar 20, 2013)

_*2.700,00 € *(*συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ* και των νόμιμων κρατήσεων) για *διάστημα εννέα (9) μηνών* (με *δυνατότητα παράτασης* έως τη λήξη του εν λόγω έργου)_ και με _ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΡΓΟΥ: Μετάφραση επιστημονικού υλικού (Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά και αντίστροφα)._

Τι δεν πάει καλά με αυτή την εικόνα;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2013)

rogne said:


> Τι δεν πάει καλά με αυτή την εικόνα;


Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι ακόμα πιο ασαφής. Να είχαν γράψει, π.χ., ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα δουλέψουν _*για εννέα (9) τέρμινα*_. 

Σοβαρά τώρα, ο rogne εντόπισε ένα σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα, καθώς η προκήρυξη δεν προσδιορίζει:

α) τον όγκο των κειμένων (ούτε σε σελίδες, ούτε σε λέξεις)
β) το υπό μετάφραση επιστημονικό υλικό - θα μπορούσε να είναι οτιδήποτε, μα πώς να ξέρεις να υποβάλεις αίτηση;
γ) και κυρίως, την αμοιβή: τι πάει να πει *συνολικό προϋπολογισθέν ποσό 2.700,00 €*; Είναι σαν να σου λένε «εγώ δίνω περίπου 240€/μήνα μικτά (αφαίρεσα το ΦΠΑ), αλλά δε σου λέω πόσο θα δουλέψεις».


----------



## rogne (Mar 20, 2013)

Θα μάθουμε σύντομα τι ακριβώς εννοούν εκεί στο ΑΠΘ...

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει παραγίνει το κακό με τις προκηρύξεις του δημοσίου. Όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο, θα παραθέσω τις διασκεδαστικές "διευκρινίσεις" που έλαβα προ ημερών σχετικά με αυτό.


----------



## rogne (Mar 28, 2013)

rogne said:


> Θα μάθουμε σύντομα τι ακριβώς εννοούν εκεί στο ΑΠΘ...



Ή μάλλον όχι: http://www.rc.auth.gr/Announcement/Details/Item/3886?ReturnToPage=1&PageSize=3

_Λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος στις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές του ΑΠΘ έχει διακοπεί η τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία από και προς τον ΕΛΚΕ ΑΠΘ.
Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες που έχουμε ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης δεν είναι γνωστός.
Οι υπηρεσίες μας λειτουργούν κανονικά._


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα, ο rogne εντόπισε ένα σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα, καθώς η προκήρυξη δεν προσδιορίζει:
> 
> α) τον όγκο των κειμένων (ούτε σε σελίδες, ούτε σε λέξεις)
> β) το υπό μετάφραση επιστημονικό υλικό - θα μπορούσε να είναι οτιδήποτε, μα πώς να ξέρεις να υποβάλεις αίτηση;
> γ) και κυρίως, την αμοιβή: τι πάει να πει *συνολικό προϋπολογισθέν ποσό 2.700,00 €*; Είναι σαν να σου λένε «εγώ δίνω περίπου 240€/μήνα μικτά (αφαίρεσα το ΦΠΑ), αλλά δε σου λέω πόσο θα δουλέψεις».



Δυστυχώς, υπάρχει πάντοτε μια δημιουργική ασάφεια στα χούγια κάθε φορέα ως προς τις προκηρύξεις, και είναι συχνά εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να τον πείσεις να βγάζει σαφέστερες προκηρύξεις ακόμη και όταν το θέλεις. Στην πράξη, ο ενδιαφερόμενος ρωτάει τον εργοδότη για τα περαιτέρω. Στο προκείμενο, στις απορίες (α) και (β) δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η ασάφεια, είναι αδικαιολόγητη. Στο (γ) οι εννέα μήνες είναι χρονική διάρκεια και όχι αναφορά στους υπολογιζόμενους ανθρωπομήνες: εννοούν δηλαδή πως το συγκεκριμένο έργο (όποιο και να είναι αυτό) πρέπει να έχει ολοκληρωθεί εντός εννέα μηνών, ασχέτως του όγκου του και του χρόνου της πραγματικής εργασίας που θα απαιτήσει. Η δε αναφορά στο ποσό μπορεί και να υποκρύπτει πρόχειρο μειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό: έχω προϋπολογίσει αυτά τα λεφτά γι' αυτήν τη δουλειά, αλλά αν την κάνεις και με λιγότερα δεν θα πω όχι και μπορεί να διαλέξω εσένα (αν δεν έχει ο φορέας μου κάποια διαδικασία με συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια βαρύτητας κατά την επιλογή των εξωτερικών συνεργατών).


----------

